# 2021 Mitzi 17 Tournament



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

Just purchased 2021 Mitzi 17 Tournament with tunnel, 60hp Suzuki with jack plate. I hate to say I’ve had it for six weeks and have not had it in the water yet. Wife had knee replacement so I’m the nurse. I’m hoping you all can save me some trouble. I will fish in shallow water so I’m looking at a four blade prop. I’m hoping someone has this same situation and could save me lots of testing time? I’m willing to give up top end for low in get out of the hole in the shallow. Thank you all for helping


----------

